# Remote Desktop on Windows 7 (For Mobile and PC)



## nir36 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Creating an incoming VPN connection on Host Computer*


1. Go to Control Panel and open Network and Sharing Center.

2. Click on Change adapter settings







3. Press Alt+F and select New Incoming connection… 






4. Put a check on who you’d like to give access to this computer or you can configure a new account by clicking on Add someone… Click on Next.
 Click this bar to view the full image. 






5. Put a check mark on Through the Internet. Click on Next.






6. Select the protocols you want to enable for this connection. Click on Allow access.






Tip: Default selections (Recommended): Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4), File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks and QoS Packet Scheduler. You should have at least TCP/IPv4 selected to successfully accept connections. Highlight the protocols for their descriptions.
A) To allow the client access your LAN resources, highlight Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) and click on Properties. Put a check mark on Allow all callers to access my local area network. Here you can have the IP assigned automatically, assign IPs following your LAN segment format or let the client assign its own IP address.






7. Take note of the Computer name as this will be used by the client to connect to this computer. Click on Close.






8. You will now have the Incoming Connections icon in Network Connections. Your computer is now ready to accept incoming VPN connections.






Important: Configure your firewall to allow access to TCP port 1723 to allow incoming Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) connection for VPN.

Router Configuration: Enable PPTP and Generic Route Encapsulation (GRE) on the Router. Depending on the type of router, you need to either enable PPTP or create a port forward to port 1723. If you’re router has an additional setting for PPTP or VPN, make sure it’s enabled. It’s usually called a “pass-through” setting (i.e. PPTP pass-through or VPN pass-through)


----------



## nir36 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Creating an outgoing VPN connection on Client Computer*

1. Go to Control Panel and open Network and Sharing Center.

2. Click on Set up a new connection or network.






3. Select Connect to a workplace then click on Next.






4. Select Use my internet connection (VPN)






5. Type the IP address or computer name where you wish to connect and your connection name under the Destination name field.






A) If connecting on a local resource or a LAN computer, you can type its computer name or IP address. The computer name shown here is taken from the previous tutorial Virtual Private Network (VPN) - Enable Incoming VPN Connections.

B) If connection to a computer behind a router and DNS is enabled using the computer’s name, put that in the Internet address field. If no DNS has been configured, type in your router’s IP address.

C) This section allows you to enable the use of a smart card, allow other users of your computer to access this connection and an option to disable immediate connection upon finishing the client setup.

6. Enter a User name and password that has been granted access to the host computer. If you put a check mark on the Show password field, it will display your password instead of dots. You can also choose to save your password and enter a Domain.






A) If you did not put a check mark on Don’t connect now, just set it up so I can connect later in Step 5, you will see a Connect button. Clicking on Cancel will discard all your settings. Clicking on Connect initiates the connection and you will see the following screens






Then…






NOTE: Upon successful connection, you will be prompted to classify the VPN connection as a Home, Work or Public Connection.

B) If you did place a check mark on Don’t connect now, just set it up so I can connect later in Step 5, you will see a Create button. Clicking on Cancel will discard all your settings. Click on Create.

7. To connect to using the created VPN connection, you can either right-click on the Network icon in the system tray and select Network and Sharing Center or go to Control Panel and open Network and Sharing Center, and click on Connect to a network.






A) This will bring up a window on the lower right hand corner of your monitor, just above the system tray. Click on VPN Connection and a Connect button will be shown. Click on Connect.






8. Connect VPN Connection windows appears. Clicking on Connect initiates the connection. Clicking on Properities allows you to modify the VPN Connection Properties as well as configure connection sharing.








*Creating an outgoing VPN connection on Client PDA*

1. Go to Start/Settings/Connection

2. Add a new VPN connection

3. Click on the VPN tab (incase you missed it in step 2 )

4. Create a new VPN Connection and supply the VPN's name and IP Adress. 

5. Choose the Protocol

6. Supply the Username and Password you created earlier on the Host computer

7. click Finish

8. Now click-hold on the connection you created and click Connect (you can check the connection status on the Host Computer to see the VPN connection works).


----------



## nir36 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Creating a Remote Desktop Host on Host Computer*

1. Go to Start/Control Panel/System/Remote Settings

2. Choose the 3rd option.. "Allow only users..."

3. Click on Select Users

4. Now, you can either add a new User with a new password to connect from
or you can add a password to your existing user. Anyways, you'll have to have a password to one of the users on your comp, otherwise you won't be able to connect. You should also remember that the user should be an admin so that you can read/write using remote desktop.

A. to add a new user go to Start/Control Panel/User Accounts and select Manage Another Account and then Create a New Account (don't forget a password).

B. to add a password to your existing User Account go to Start/Control Panel/User Accounts and select Create a password...

5. Now that you've created a user and a password, you can go back to Select Users (Step 3) and select the user you've created.
Go to Add and write the name of the user you created and click on Check Names. Choose the user and apply all changes.


----------



## nir36 (Jul 6, 2009)

(Of course, you will have to be connected to the VPN first in both cases (Mobile and PC).. but since you already created the VPN connection.. it's all good )
Cheers

*Connecting to the Host Remote Desktop from Client Computer*

The Easy Part.

1. Go to Start/All Programs/Accessories/Remote Desktop Connection

2. Write the user name and password for the user you've created and click Connect.

*Connecting to the Host Remote Desktop from Client PDA*

1. Go to Start/Programs and run Remote Desktop Mobile

2. Put in the required IP inside the LAN and the user name and password set for the right users and click connect.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great info, thanks a lot!


----------



## farfetch (Jul 27, 2009)

my HTC HD don't connects


----------



## NightLord (Aug 6, 2009)

I dont see why creating a VPN connection between the client and the host is necessarry at all. You can simply connect to the host PC via an RDP client if both machines are connected to the internet (or are on the same LAN), incoming remote connections are enabled on the host, and the host accepts connections on port 3389 (i.e. not blocked by the router).


----------



## nir36 (Aug 6, 2009)

NightLord said:


> I dont see why creating a VPN connection between the client and the host is necessarry at all. You can simply connect to the host PC via an RDP client if both machines are connected to the internet (or are on the same LAN), incoming remote connections are enabled on the host, and the host accepts connections on port 3389 (i.e. not blocked by the router).

Click to collapse



this is meant to be more a business type of connection, considering a lot of companies require connecting to the domain before being able to use RDP.


----------



## TalynOne (Aug 13, 2009)

The VPN setup is superfluous, all that's needed is to make sure remote desktop is enabled and port 3389 is punched through on the router and system firewall.

No real business, especially one with a domain, is going to run a VPN server off a client operating system such as Windows 7. If a VPN server exists it's off a dedicated hardware device or server operating system. Client OSes limit themselves to 10 unique connections, hardly suitable for any sizable business.

I personally run an OpenVPN server on a Server 2008 computer. OpenVPN is a very robust and powerful VPN that can work over port 443 SSL which makes it ideal for connection from locations that may have outgoing ports blocked, since as far as the firewall is concerned the VPN connection is just regular HTTPS traffic.  And yes, there's a free OpenVPN client for Windows Mobile that works just fine.


----------



## coolVariable (Sep 6, 2009)

Any way to make this work via bluetooth?


----------



## rajbsn (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok. I tried this but some how it's not working for me.


----------



## taalon927 (Jan 15, 2010)

NightLord said:


> I dont see why creating a VPN connection between the client and the host is necessarry at all. You can simply connect to the host PC via an RDP client if both machines are connected to the internet (or are on the same LAN), incoming remote connections are enabled on the host, and the host accepts connections on port 3389 (i.e. not blocked by the router).

Click to collapse



Basically Win 7 Home Premium, which is what most have, does not allow for remote desktop hosting. It was purposly removed you can only use it as a client, thus able to control another pc, but not able to control your win 7hp one. i will test this later might be a work around that can work using vpn.


----------



## chatin_62 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks. I tried the remote desktop. Very nice.


----------



## Nokser (Feb 14, 2010)

This is very good Tutorial, thanks


----------



## libor_m (Feb 15, 2010)

A dumb question... What the router settings should be?

External Port: ?
Internal Port: 1723
To IP Address: my local network IP?

Thanks for a hint.

P.S. ATM I have a port forwarding set 80 -> 9080 due to Remote Potato Server (MCE 7W remote access)


----------



## libor_m (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone pls?


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 1, 2010)

coolVariable said:


> Any way to make this work via bluetooth?

Click to collapse



only if you have PAN - see my dedicated articles.


----------



## matckal (Mar 1, 2010)

thank you for the tuturial its realy helped me with my hd2


----------



## Nokser (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice... This working for me  Thanks


----------



## 3kgt (Apr 24, 2010)

Need some help, 
I have a HTC HD2 and its connected by Wifi.. and i wanna access my Laptop wich is connected on the same wifi by the remote desktop
Using a Win 7 Ultimate

I have done this 
1. Go to Start/Control Panel/System/Remote Settings
2. Choose the 3rd option.. "Allow only users..."

Then add a user 
Username: htc
Pass: hd2

Now here is the tricky part?!
1: Go to Start/Programs and run Remote Desktop Mobile

2. Put in the required IP inside the LAN and the user name and password set for the right users and click connect


WHat Should i Write in the HD2 Remote desktop 
In Computer what should i Write ? Pc name ?
User: htc
pass: hd2
Domain ?? What should i write there ? i tried pc ip and it didnt work!


----------



## chris247 (Apr 28, 2010)

rajbsn said:


> Ok. I tried this but some how it's not working for me.

Click to collapse



I am in the same situation, it is not working, despite having precisely followed the instructions.

I have looked on the Internet for some help, and found this: http://www.isaserver.org/tutorials/...PN-Server-Using-ISA-2006-Firewalls-Part1.html
It is another page explaining how to configure VPN... the VPN server installation described is completely different from the one described in this thread.
Why ? Does it mean the server configuration in this thread is incorrect ?


----------



## theclear (Apr 29, 2010)

doesnt work for me either WM6.5 and Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## chris247 (Apr 30, 2010)

Can someone post a step by step VPN server installation guide ?


----------



## 3kgt (May 13, 2010)

Can Some one Plz Post a Step by step for noobs how to connect the phone to the Pc and controll it?


----------



## Diego009 (May 22, 2010)

reupload foto plz.


----------



## sirphunkee (May 22, 2010)

chris247 said:


> Can someone post a step by step VPN server installation guide ?

Click to collapse



The easiest VPN connection you can make is using Himachi2, which has a windows mobile client now.  You simply install and run the host on your home pc, it sets itself up for you and you use the client on your phone to VPN into it from any network your phone connects to (3g, public wifi, etc).

https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi2/


----------



## nar1118 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey man fraid I found it on youtube... so somethin like plugging in info from ipconfig and to do it over the net go to whatismyip.com on the host computer, and use that as the computer name... more is revealed on youtube.

Anyone know how to play sound over my tp2 and my htpc over rdp, and or use my tp2 as a remote without too much third party trial bs.
Much thanks!


----------



## Luka92 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## papagogo (Mar 20, 2011)

thank a lot for your great works!


----------



## error_401 (Mar 23, 2011)

win 7 sucks as for all the security restrictions I can't get my VNC to properly run. I'm thinking of reverting to XP - lot's easier - or even LINUX


----------



## jcruiser89 (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks for the tutorial.  error_401 what version of vnc server are you using?  I use uvnc for any win 7/vista pc's and it seems to work great.


----------



## gerrynicholas (Mar 24, 2011)

*Samsung T959v*

Really a educative and informative post, the post is good in all regards,I am glad to read this post.

h t t p : // w w w . c e l l  hu b . c o m / t - m o b i l e -  c e  l l - p h o n  e s / s a m s un g - g a  l a x y - s - 4 g - b l a c k . h t m  l

Samsung T959v


----------

